# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Book a top rated hotel in New Delhi

## mano133

What is a top rated hotel and how to book top rated hotels in New Delhi for your next stay? To ensure a comfortable stay in New Delhi, one should book a hotel that provides a good night sleep and take care of any issues during stay immediately. It should also offer many required facilities such as clear and spacious rooms, clean towels, and a hot shower. A top rated hotel is one where guests agree that all of the above holds true for the hotel and that too at an affordable price. .com provides reviews of customers who have booked and stayed at these hotels. Read reviews and book top rated hotels in New Delhi at .com.




New Delhi hotels

----------


## sophiewilson

Hey mano133, how is the hyatt regency hotel? Is it good for a stay in Delhi? My brother and his family are planning a trip to India. Any suggestion would be helpful  :Smile:

----------

